# Supplement tryouts



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Since i don't want really med, im just gone test supplements like multi vits, oils enz. I wil keep a log here, to inform you what works, and what doesn't do anything.

I will use the supplements on a daily bases, and i will take the maximum amount.

I will keep a summery here:

-------------------improved health-------Reduced dp/dr-----Recommended
Multi vits---------yes---------------------no-------------------yes
Fish Oil-----------yes---------------------no-------------------yes
*Vinpocetine------no----------------------no--------------------no*
Garlic-------------yes---------------------no--------------------yes
*Sweetdreams----no----------------------no--------------------no
Fatburner---------no----------------------no--------------------no*
yakult(probiotica)-Yes--------------------no--------------------yes
L-Theanine------not rated yet

Next on list:
glutamine


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

this is what i tried so far:

- Multi vitamin. one caps:

Vitaminen Dagdosering ADH
Vitamine A 800 ug 100%
Vitamine B1 1,4 mg 100%
Vitamine B2 1,6 mg 100%
Vitamine B3 18 mg 100%
Vitamine B5 6 mg 100%
Vitamine B6 2 mg 100%
Vitamine B8 (biotine) 0,15 mg 100%
Vitamine B11(foliumzuur) 200 ug 100%
Vitamine B12 1 ug 100%
Vitamine C 60 mg 100%
Vitamine D 5 ug 100%
Vitamine E 10 mg 100%
Vitamine K 40 ug

Calcium 160 mg
Fosfor 125 mg
Jodium 150 mg
Magnesium 100 mg
Kalium 40 mg
Koper 700 ug
Ijzer 14 mg
Selenium 25 ug
Chroom 25 ug
Zink 7,5 mg
Mangaan 2,5 mg
Molybdeen 25 ug
Natrium 1,7 mg
Chloride 34 mg

Luteine 250 ug 
Inositol 10 mg 
Choline  4,2 mg

Time used:
i used these for 3 months non stop.

Pro:
the should be healthy, especially when longer used.

Con:
Very huge pill. 
No dp/dr improvements.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Fish Oil:

EPA 34%
DHA 24%

Time used:
i used these for 6 months non stop.

Pro:
the should be healthy, especially when longer used.
A bit more relaxed.

Con:
No dp/dr improvements.
Not the wonderpill as most people say. 
No better concentration.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Cerebro:

It contains a high amount of Vinpocetine. Someone on the board assumed that it was really amazing. So i tried it.

Vinpocetine 10mg
Better bloodflow in the brain
Better focusing.

Just the thing for dp, as it sounds.

Time used:
i used these for 2 months non stop.

Pro:
The be honest, NON!

Con:
Very huge pill.
No dp/dr improvements, it got even worse. 
Got very fuzzy when used. Not clear at all. 
A bit like speed. Very tensed.

Not recommended!


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Sweet dreams:

It should improve the sleep quality:

Ingredients (sorry its in dutch):
Maltodextrine, cellulose, Valeriaanwortelextract (Valeriana Officinalis), Passiebloemextract (Passiflora Incarnata), Avena Sativa-extract, Hopextract (Humulus Lupulus), Vitamine B3, Vitamine B6, stearaatzuur, siliciumdioxide, magnesiumstearaat, hypromellose, polydextrose, talkpoeder, titaniumdioxide, triglycerides, paars aluminium kleurmengsel.

Time:
1 month

Pro:
The be honest, NON!

Con:
Very huge pill.
No dp/dr improvements/
Didn't notice any sleep difference at all.

Not recommended!


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Garlic

1 cap, 300 gr garlic powder.

Pro:
Improvement of the bowels. 
Good shit 

Con:
No dp/dr improvements.

Recommended!


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Fat burner.

Time used:
i used these for 1 months non stop.

Pro:
Non.

Con:
Very huge pill.
No dp/dr improvements.
No healthy feeling.

Not recommended for DP/DR improvement!


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got in:

Lefe Extension 
L-Theanine.

It should relax the brain and heal it.

100 gr L-Theanine per cap.

Time used:
1 day

Pro
not yet

Cons
not yet


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't go ODing now... lol. bless ya.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Don't go ODing now... lol. bless ya.


LoL
No i will not take to much. 
I just had 15 caps multi 
160 caps fish oil 
and 150 caps carlic

i feel very weird, but i'am not ODingjet 

(just kiddn ^^)


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

You'd be in with the ladies after ODing on *breaths on you* "garlic"... lol


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Yakult (probiotica)

Time used:
i used these for 1 months non stop.

Pro:
Improvement of the bowels. 
Good shit.

Con:
Expensive
No dp/dr improvements.

Recommended, but not for DP/DR improvement!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Get some all-bran in ya for that one pal.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

L-Glutamine

Time used:
1 day

Pro:

Con:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi J. I dont want to put a downer on what you are doing but I went through a stage of about 6 months where I believed that I could find an answer to my problems with supplements, I used to go to the health shop every week spending hundreds of ? trying different supplements and amino acids, I even ordered loads from the internet from the US and South Africa, but after a while I came to realise that my problems are emotional/psychological and no supplement is really going to fix such problems no matter how good it is and all my search for supplements was doing was stopping me from really facing up to my problems, it was a form of denial. Im sure your situation is different to mine as all our problems are individual but I think that dp/dr is an emotional/ego problem rather than a difficiency in some area which is why I advise against supplements because I dont want people to make the same mistakes as me.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Hi J. I dont want to put a downer on what you are doing but I went through a stage of about 6 months where I believed that I could find an answer to my problems with supplements, I used to go to the health shop every week spending hundreds of ? trying different supplements and amino acids, I even ordered loads from the internet from the US and South Africa, but after a while I came to realise that my problems are emotional/psychological and no supplement is really going to fix such problems no matter how good it is and all my search for supplements was doing was stopping me from really facing up to my problems, it was a form of denial. Im sure your situation is different to mine as all our problems are individual but I think that dp/dr is an emotional/ego problem rather than a difficiency in some area which is why I advise against supplements because I dont want people to make the same mistakes as me.


thank you for your reply!
what do you mean with ego problem?

It might be true what your saying, but me doing nothing doesn't help either. 
I also think my condition is a bit different then the most. 
I dont have anxiety any more, im not depressed, im not scared. I just see visual disturbance, i feel funny, i have trouble concentrating and i have no emotions.

i talked to a shrink, but that didnt work either.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

J. said:


> thank you for your reply!
> what do you mean with ego problem?
> 
> It might be true what your saying, but me doing nothing doesn't help either.
> ...


What I mean by ego problem is speaking from my personal case I have had difficulty accepting certain things about myself such as insecurities and anxieties about who I really am. What I mean is that I always had an image of who I wanted to be (a strong confident assertive man) which was my ego, but then I had a few experiences which showed me that I wasnt a lot of these things and there were a lot of negative things about my personality which I never could admit to and it has been very hard for me to face up to reality, so DP is a way of me not really facing up to certain aspects of my peronality or ego. For me DP is an innability of me to fully accept and face up to who I am combined with a very scary drug experience.

Do you know what caused your DP J? and how long did you talk to a shrink for? I have been having a form of councelling/psychotherapy and after a long time it is starting to help but it has taken ages for any difference.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

mmm i recognize that. 
I also want to be confident, but i am the opposite. 
i have a lack of confidence.

What it started i dont know. In short, there are a few possibilities.

I used xtc and mushrooms 8 years back. 
no probs during or after. 
4 years a go i smoked a lot of pot. 
3 years ago everything was comming to a climax.
I slept not enough, had a lot of stress, smoked pot, and then it went wrong. 
I got really really scared that i had cancer. 
i got depressed really really scared. 
i got antibiotica for an infection. During that course it started.

so it is:
or my xtc/mushroom past
or my cannabis usage
or my depression
or the anti biotica course
or a combination of some above.


----------

